# Here it is. My updated pipe and baffle



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

The title was pretty self explanatory...so on with the pics.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

2 more


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

The only 6" flexible hose I could find was $52 for a 10ft section, so I just ran the pipe together at the baffle. I have weather stripping and a pipe clamp at the joint to make it as air tight as possible. It seems to work OK.

Ill take pics of the baffle...I forgot earlier. I used a starter collar for the center pipe from the baffle to the DC. I used a 6" elbow in the baffle and another collar on that coming out of the baffle. It is a tight fit with those side by side. 

All in all, Im happy with it and I think it works well. I ran all 3 machines and they worked well. It does seem that the dust collection improved on the planer..less chips falling out.

As far as Y's go, I had to improvise on the top one. I used a 6x4 reducer to get back to 6" on the run across the top. I could have had a 6x6x4 Y made, but I think this works good.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres some baffle pics


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That looks really good. One thing... The center pipe is supposed to extend into the lid, not end right at the lid.... Does it impact how your setup works?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It looks good Chip. I paid $45 for 20' of 6" hose which I thought was a pretty good price but that confirms it. I just ordered a 55 gal plastic drum to replace the can I have like yours. With the baffle in you lose 8" of the 27" can height so with the barrel its 2 inches wider and 9 inches taller so I will have more dust capacity ( less emptying). Speaking of that it must be a pain to pull the lid with the baffle to empty that thing because of the rigid pipe instead of flex hose or am I missing something.

So hows it work? Was it worth the extra time, work and expense?

Now you need to upgrade to the canister filter.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

dbhost, the starter collar actually works ok. I just caulked it from the bottom to make it airtight. It is also screwed to the bottom of the top. I dont believe it adversely affects how the system works. I have never seen where it says the pipe should extend into/past the lid, or how far it should extend into/past the lid. Did I miss something? 

Richard, it does handicap the space in the can. I may have to get a larger container now..again :wallbash:.

The pipe I bought for $4.40 for a 5ft section. The elbows were $1.78 each (I think). It was definately cheaper than the s&d pipe I found around here, especially the fittings ( I would have had to make long trips to get the stuff). But, it is not as easy to work with. You gotta have tin snips and definately wear gloves. Some of the ends dont fit just right :furious:..sometimes after you cut the pipe, so you gotta mess with that. Then you have to tape it all.

As far as taking the pipes apart to empty the can, Those fittings may be two of the three easiest ones that fit..Thank goodness. I just loosen the clamp, slide the clamp up or down, remove the pipe and slide the can out from underneath them. Would it be easier with a flex hose? Yes. But I can deal with this.

I used all three machines somewhat extensively today. I did not notice the bag with any more dust than I started with and all the machines were getting good dust collection. So I think its OK.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

if you want a really good air tight seal on your pipe joints get a bucket of duct mastic, its designed to airseal HVAC ducts and works great. Biggest draw back is if you ever decide to take the system apart its very hard to remove.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to work in a duct shop for a short time. Never used duct mastic. I worked mostly in roofing-type sheet metal..If that duct mastic is anything like roofing mastic...Ill pass :laughing:. It gets everywhere, at least when I used it.

Thanks tho,
Robert


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> The pipe I bought for $4.40 for a 5ft section. The elbows were $1.78 each (I think). It was definately cheaper than the s&d pipe I found around here, especially the fittings ( I would have had to make long trips to get the stuff). But, it is not as easy to work with. You gotta have tin snips and definately wear gloves. Some of the ends dont fit just right :furious:..sometimes after you cut the pipe, so you gotta mess with that. Then you have to tape it all.


Hey Chippin, where did you get your pipe from if you don't mind me asking. I've been searching on the net at the big box stores web sites and about the only thing i could find (i think) that's comparable is a type of gas vent pipe. They have it listed at over $20.00 for a 5" x 60" piece.

I'm not sure if I'm calling it the wrong thing (vent pipe) or just looking in the wrong spot.

Looks good by the way!:thumbsup:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

My guess is that he's using HVAC ducting. My basement is full of it - normally you'd expect heating ducts to be square or rectangular in profile, but the long lines are actually 6" to 8" rounds.

I bet you won't find that in a Home Despot or Lowes, have to go to an HVAC supply house.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

klr650 said:


> My guess is that he's using HVAC ducting. My basement is full of it - normally you'd expect heating ducts to be square or rectangular in profile, but the long lines are actually 6" to 8" rounds.
> 
> I bet you won't find that in a Home Despot or Lowes, have to go to an HVAC supply house.


 
Aaahhh yes, now that you mention it. I'm in Florida and don't think I've ever seen it used in residential but I have seen it in commercial.
Thanks for getting me pointed in the right direction!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply dmh. I bought the pipe and fittings at Johnson Supply. Not sure if they are in Florida. I only know of stores in Texas and Louisiana.

Robert


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> Sorry for the late reply dmh. I bought the pipe and fittings at Johnson Supply. Not sure if they are in Florida. I only know of stores in Texas and Louisiana.
> 
> Robert


No problem at all. Getting a real dust collection system going in the shop is on my to doo list and at this point I’m just trying to figure out what some of my options are.

Thanks for the tip, post and pictures. It helps a lot to see how others have everything setup.:thumbsup:


----------

